# E-Motor: Selbstbau einer stufenlosen Regulierung für Minn Kota Endura bzw. Rhino VX



## Newbie01 (31. Januar 2011)

Hi zusammen,

für mein Boot möchte ich mir demnächst einen E-Motor kaufen. 
Da die stufenlosen Modelle relativ teuer sind, überlege ich mir einen Minn Kota Endura bzw. Rhino VX zu kaufen und diesem eine stufenlose Regulierung in Form eines Selbstbaus zu verpassen. Ich wüsste gerne ob das Ganze überhaupt realisierbar ist und da ich mich mit den E-Motoren bislang nicht wirklich auskenne (wird mein erster) suche ich jemanden, der einen der beiden E-Motoren schon mal aufgeschraubt hat und mir sagen kann ob meine bisherigen Überlegungen prinzipiell richtig sind oder ob ich völlig falsch liege:
Ich nehme an, daß sich der eigentliche (12V-Gleichstrom-?!) Motor unter Wasser direkt am Propeller befindet und von da aus ein 2-adriges Kabel durch den Schaft nach oben geführt ist. In dem Gehäuse an welchem die Pinne befestigt ist, befindet sich dann nach meiner Vorstellung eine Platine, auf welcher die Elektronik zur Einstellung der Schaltstufen sitzt. Da ich also an die direkte 12V-Zuleitung zum Motor komme, kann ich prinzipiell die werkseitige Platine durch meinen Selbstbau ersetzen... Ist daß so richtig?!?


----------



## NickAdams (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: E-Motor: Selbstbau einer stufenlosen Regulierung für Minn Kota Endura bzw. Rhino *

Wenn du schon mal einen Blick in das Innenleben eines Rhino werfen willst, hier ist das eines VX 54. Die Platine ist m.E. erkennbar. Viel Glück beim Umbau und vielleicht stellst du ja einen Bericht nach erfolgreicher Aktion ein.

URL=http://img814.*ih.us/i/1003830.png/]http://img814.*ih.us/img814/6691/1003830.png[/URL]

So long,

Nick


----------



## Newbie01 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: E-Motor: Selbstbau einer stufenlosen Regulierung für Minn Kota Endura bzw. Rhino*

Danke, daß ist schon mal ein Anfang.#6
Leider wird aus dem Foto nicht deutlich, ob tatsächlich nur die 12V-Zuelitung zum Motor vom Inneren des Gehäuses in den Schaft geht. Es ist prinzipiell auch denkbar daß da noch mehr Leitungen nach unten laufen, über welche das Magnetfeld des Motors eingestellt wird...
Weiter hattest du den Motor noch nicht auseinander gebaut, oder?


----------



## Newbie01 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: E-Motor: Selbstbau einer stufenlosen Regulierung für Minn Kota Endura bzw. Rhino*

Die Amis sind zu geil:
http://www.northlandmarine.com/MinnkotaTillerSteering.html

Meine Frage hat sich damit erledigt...


----------



## heu20 (18. März 2011)

*AW: E-Motor: Selbstbau einer stufenlosen Regulierung für Minn Kota Endura bzw. Rhino *

Hi

Will meinen Endura 30 auch umbauen. Plan bisher (da Modellbauer) einen Regler aus dem Schiffsbereich und diesen mittels Servotester ansteuern.

Wie hast du deinen Motor umgebaut?

TL Jan


----------



## simmi321 (18. April 2011)

*AW: E-Motor: Selbstbau einer stufenlosen Regulierung für Minn Kota Endura bzw. Rhino*

Schaut mal bei YouTube hat jemand so etwas gebaut mit 60 ampere Regler aus'm Conrad mit wischermitor für die Lenkung sogar...


----------



## heu20 (18. April 2011)

*AW: E-Motor: Selbstbau einer stufenlosen Regulierung für Minn Kota Endura bzw. Rhino*

Servus

Hast zufällig den Link? Hab des nicht gefunden. Warscheinlich bin ich wieder zu blöd zum Suchen ;-)

TL Jan


----------



## simmi321 (18. April 2011)

*AW: E-Motor: Selbstbau einer stufenlosen Regulierung für Minn Kota Endura bzw. Rhino *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhaAhSGdmIg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## heu20 (18. April 2011)

*AW: E-Motor: Selbstbau einer stufenlosen Regulierung für Minn Kota Endura bzw. Rhino *

Danke für den Link. Idee ist echt gut. Nur sollte der Wischermotor für die Lenkung noch "wasserfest" gemacht werden.

TL Jan


----------



## Newbie01 (23. April 2011)

*AW: E-Motor: Selbstbau einer stufenlosen Regulierung für Minn Kota Endura bzw. Rhino*



heu20 schrieb:


> Wie hast du deinen Motor umgebaut?



Ich bin bisher noch nicht dazu gekommen, habe aber vor einen Mikrocontroller zu programmieren. Der soll dann eine PWM (PulsWeitenModulation) umsetzen. 
Bei Pollin gibt es sowas schon fertig, der ist aber zu schwach auf der Brust (10A):
http://www.pollin.de/shop/dt/Mzc5OT..._Drehzahlsteller_fuer_Gleichstrommotoren.html
http://www.pollin.de/shop/dt/MzQ3OT.../Drehzahlsteller_fuer_Gleichstrommotoren.html
Die arbeiten auch mit PWM (-->"Pulsbreitensteuerung").



heu20 schrieb:


> Plan bisher (da Modellbauer) einen Regler aus dem Schiffsbereich und diesen mittels Servotester ansteuern.


Hast du vielleicht Links zu den Bauteilen die in Frage kämen?

Und noch was: Welchen Endura willst du eigentlich umbauen? Der Endura hat in der höchsten Stufe 30A Stromaufnahme...


----------



## heu20 (29. April 2011)

*AW: E-Motor: Selbstbau einer stufenlosen Regulierung für Minn Kota Endura bzw. Rhino*

Servus

Hatte einen 50A Regler benommen und einen Servotester. Einfach mal bei Ebay eingeben. Regler muss einer mit Optokoppler sein. Dann brauchst du halt noch nen kleinen 4Zeller als Spannungsversorgung für den Servotester. 
Im Keller hatte alles super funktioniert, am Wasser dann schicker Kurzschluss, warum auch immer. Wusste schon, warum ich ne 60A Sicherung aus dem KFZ HiFi Bereich an die Batterie gesetzt habe ;-)

Bisher habe ich noch nicht weiter rumgebastelt, da keine Zeit (1 Woche Segeltraining am Gardasee) und auch keine Lust.

TL Jan


----------



## snake 1973 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: E-Motor: Selbstbau einer stufenlosen Regulierung für Minn Kota Endura bzw. Rhino *

frage weiss jemand wo ich einen drehschalter für einen minn kota turbo 65 36lbs herbekomme der hat 9 pole


----------



## Frankia (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: E-Motor: Selbstbau einer stufenlosen Regulierung für Minn Kota Endura bzw. Rhino*

ebay-Suche "PWM 30A" Dort findet man für 25 Euro einen 12V Drehzahlregler.

Läuft schon ewig bei mir am 30er Minn Kota


----------

